# CALI SHOWS



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## jr2813 (Jul 13, 2010)

do you know if theres going to be any shows before the one in september?near the fresno or bakersfield area?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey, the website on the "Beat The Heat Bully Show" flyer doesn't work.

http://www.bullyhsows.com/


----------

